# big cut on his bottom lip



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

I have a 5.5 inch caribe and the fish is pretty skittish whenever I'm around. Anyway he has a big bump on the bottom of his mouth from bumping against the tank glass and the gravel. It is pretty big and looks repugnant. It seems like it will never heal properly. Does anybody have any suggestion as to what I could do to reduce the swelling or is it a scar and will never go away. Thanks!


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

Add some salt to the tank and try not to spook him for a while. The chin bumps are common and heal with time, provided your p stopping hitting it against the glass.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

moved*


----------



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

It is tough for the little guy not to start banging up on the class. Whenever he sees people he keeps banging his head on the glass to try to swim away. You figure a fish with such sharp teeth wouldn't be so scared of everything.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

TIME......







the best medacin


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

salt.


----------



## Terran22 (Dec 7, 2003)

How much salt should i add for a 20 gallon tank. What does the salt do anyway?


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

There is a great pinned topic at the top of the page in the feeding section on salt. Give it a read. It's alot easier than trying to explain it again. Good luck!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

It will heal as soon he stops rubbing against tank glass...







!


----------

